# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çaj "Rusi"!!

## fisniku-student

Ky lloj çaji perdoret me te madhe ne familjet kosovare, mirpo ne kete rast me intereson diqka ne lidhje me kete çaj dhe kjo eshte: Nga e ka prej ardhjen ky çaj? është prodhim rus apo ??

Ne nje teme u kap qeshtja e ketij çaji , prandaj me intereson te di rreth kesaj qeshtje.

----------


## Troyan.

Me duket se nuk eshte nga Rusia. Se ku e kam degjuar nje emer te nje vendi se nga ai vend vie nuk e di..?
Megjithate dreka u krye tani ika te pi çaj rusi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Nuk eshte prodhim rus ,ka preardhje orientale.

----------


## Kasumi

> Me duket se nuk eshte nga Rusia. Se ku e kam degjuar nje emer te nje vendi se nga ai vend vie nuk e di..?
> Megjithate dreka u krye tani ika te pi çaj rusi


me limon a pa te ?

----------


## fattlumi

Ky lloj çaji ka prejardhjen nga India dhe Sri Lanka.Siq duket ky term çaj "rusi" si duket ka mbetur pasiqe Rusia duhet ta kete importuar nga India dhe pasatj ta kete eksportuar ne viset ish Jugosllave.
Kete lloj çaji e perdorin edhe anglezet.

----------


## Kasumi

> Ky lloj çaji ka prejardhjen nga India dhe Sri Lanka.Siq duket ky term çaj "rusi" si duket ka mbetur pasiqe Rusia duhet ta kete importuar nga India dhe pasatj ta kete eksportuar ne viset ish Jugosllave.
> Kete lloj çaji e perdorin edhe anglezet.


edhe gjermanet e pijne bile Hansi dhe Franci ne pushimin e drekes i pijne nga 3 edhe ate me pak sheqer e te rende .d.m.th. me shume qaj se uje te ngrohte (vale)

----------


## fisniku-student

Ma siguroj kete info nje mik.



> Mund te thuhet se ështe caj kinez e jo rus!Nje perendor i nje dinastie kineze, shumë kohë më parë, e shijoi për here te pare cajin! Ishte ulur, nje pasdite, nen hijen e nje druri caji dhe kur ia sollen ujin e porositur per ta pire, atë e kishte zënë gjumi! Kur u zgjua pa nje pa dy e piu ujin nga gota, pa e verejtur se aty, ndërkohë, kur ishte fjetur, ne gote kishte rënë nje gjethe e drurit te cajit dhe ujin kishte marre nje ngjyre tjeter! Shija e ujit e beri e shqetësoi mbretin, por pas nje kohe ai u ndie i clodhur...Mbreti provoj edhe herave te tjera ujin me gjethe caji dhe clodhja që vinte nga ai iu duk magjike dhe ja keshtu pirja e cajit u perhap në Kinë, Japoni, ne gjithë Azinë por edhe ne Europë dhe në
> ë Amerike e ne gjithë boten!
> 
>  DardanG

----------


## Falco115

> Ky lloj çaji perdoret me te madhe ne familjet kosovare, mirpo ne kete rast me intereson diqka ne lidhje me kete çaj dhe kjo eshte: Nga e ka prej ardhjen ky çaj? është prodhim rus apo ??
> 
> Ne nje teme u kap qeshtja e ketij çaji , prandaj me intereson te di rreth kesaj qeshtje.


Ky caj nuk eshte nga Rusia, por nga India,dhe Sri Lanka, pse i ka mbet emri caj rusi  nuk e di. Perdoret shume ne Kosove , perveq ne Rrafshin e Dukagjinit ku perdoret fare pak.

----------


## fisniku-student

Kush nuk e ka pi çajin e darkës, urdheroni tash :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dritë

> Kush nuk e ka pi çajin e darkës, urdheroni tash



Flm, erdha une e para.  :ngerdheshje:  

Kush e ka be, ti apo nusja? lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kinney

Mos eshte si ai çaji qe pine shume dhe turqit?

----------


## uvejsa

> Flm, erdha une e para.  
> 
> Kush e ka be, ti apo nusja? lol


Me siguri Fisniku, se po t'ia bente nusja sigurisht nuk do e kishte haruar limonin  :ngerdheshje: 

Flm Fisnik, por pakez te rend qenkan per mua, mundesisht nje me te lehte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Flm, erdha une e para.  
> 
> Kush e ka be, ti apo nusja? lol


Gjygymi :ngerdheshje: 

E pi te leht apo te rend?

----------


## Nete

> Flm, erdha une e para.  
> 
> Kush e ka be, ti apo nusja? lol


Dy gota qenkan..pra erdha une e  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Ju lutem i kam vetem dy gota, keshtu qe rrespektojeni rendin, një nga një, kesaj here drita eshte e para :perqeshje:

----------


## uvejsa

Jo Fisnik, une vij me Driten, se di ti se cili mbetet i treti juaj pastaj  :ngerdheshje: 

Apet ma mire une se ai  :perqeshje:

----------


## Falco115

[QUOTE=uvejsa;2688136]Me siguri Fisniku, se po t'ia bente nusja sigurisht nuk do e kishte haruar limonin  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese i ka ber Fisniku shko ti Uvejsa, nese i ka ber nusja po shkoj un vet :Lulja3:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Jo Fisnik, une vij me Driten, se di ti se cili mbetet i treti juaj pastaj 
> 
> Apet ma mire une se ai


Ska kush me mbet i treti, perpos gjygymit :perqeshje: 



> *Skifter Bjeshke*
> 
> Nese i ka ber Fisniku shko ti Uvejsa, nese i ka ber nusja po shkoj un vet


çaji made in vjehrra ç :i ngrysur:

----------


## Nete

> Ju lutem i kam vetem dy gota, keshtu qe rrespektojeni rendin, një nga një, kesaj here drita eshte e para


Poa..une kryesore e marr njeren got ,e kta e pijn ate tjetren ,keshtu ti mbesesh pa pi :perqeshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## uvejsa

> Ska kush me mbet i treti, perpos gjygymit


Dmth kursesi une s'duhet te vij?

Hajt ju befshin mire pra, mos i haroni limonat  :ngerdheshje:

----------

